# How do you store your products? Anyone willing to share pics of their setup?



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 23, 2015)

Right now, soaps get stored on a metal shelf with lots of air. But my other products like salves, lip balm, etc live in separate bins in bags on a shelf. There's gotta be a better way! My business is growing and as I introduce more products, I feel like I could be a lot more organized and efficient with my space. Any thoughts? Please share photos if you're willing!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 23, 2015)

I can make you feel very organized and efficient right now; I have soaps all over the house - but especially on the dining room table and sideboard, (Thanksgiving anyone?) The bathroom shelves, the built in bookshelves in the upstairs hallway, the kids' room....


----------



## Mighty Mama (Nov 30, 2015)

I let my soaps dry for 3-4 weeks and then store them in big cardboard boxes - the ones used for legal files.  Keeps them cool and allows them to continue drying.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have 8 sets of 5 metal shelving units, but used the shelves from 3 of them on the other 5. I have them spaced a bit taller than my soap.  I line the shelves with plastic needlepoint and cure my soaps on there 6-8 weeks is my preference.  Then once cured I bevel, wrap, label and move into cardboard baseball card boxes and label them with what's inside.  Then I just stack those on my deeper shelves.  I would post a photo but right now I'm getting ready for may last big show on Friday/Saturday and everything is a mess.


----------



## Dana89 (Nov 30, 2015)

On a bookshelf my husband got for 19 dollars at Walmart. I told him I wanted something with airflow, he could have gotton cheap plastic shelves with no back and I would have liked it better. For now I just have to make due with this.https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10923336_10206175964059288_8444661131550717557_n.jpg?oh=2bb8cec839e452c72e3157dc7af0c15c&oe=56DF7688


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for sharing! What I was really looking for was how do you store non-soap products. Things in bottles and jars. Keep em coming though, either way it's always good to hear how to store soaps as well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2015)

HerbalEarthling said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing! What I was really looking for was how do you store non-soap products. Things in bottles and jars. Keep em coming though, either way it's always good to hear how to store soaps as well.


 
I store them in plastic storage containers on my shelves.  Labeled and inventoried.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 30, 2015)

Some professionals I know store their stuff in those stackable plastic drawers. Easy to transport from home to car.


----------



## Muskette (Nov 30, 2015)

I have three of these babies:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001O4A42K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

LOVE THEM. One holds finished soaps, one holds ingredients, one holds packaging/labeling supplies and miscellaneous stuff.  I also have many large tote bins to hold bulky things like bottles and jars.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 30, 2015)

Muskette said:


> I have three of these babies:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001O4A42K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> LOVE THEM. One holds finished soaps, one holds ingredients, one holds packaging/labeling supplies and miscellaneous stuff.  I also have many large tote bins to hold bulky things like bottles and jars.



That is really nice!  How stable is it to move?


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 30, 2015)

Muskette said:


> I have three of these babies:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001O4A42K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> LOVE THEM. One holds finished soaps, one holds ingredients, one holds packaging/labeling supplies and miscellaneous stuff.  I also have many large tote bins to hold bulky things like bottles and jars.



Wow! This is exactly what I need! Ooohhhh! Lol!


----------



## Muskette (Dec 1, 2015)

Snappyllama, I don't move them much, but they do have sturdy wheels and glide smoothly on my wood floors. They can handle quite a bit of weight... my soap one has hundreds of bars in it and must be pretty heavy.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 1, 2015)

Muskette said:


> Snappyllama, I don't move them much, but they do have sturdy wheels and glide smoothly on my wood floors. They can handle quite a bit of weight... my soap one has hundreds of bars in it and must be pretty heavy.



Fantastic. My nephew will be moving in with me to finish up high school so my soaping closet will be gone in a couple of weeks.  These look like the perfect solution.  Thanks so much!


----------

